# GOVECS to Sponsor TTXGP Electric Motorcycle Race Series



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

GOVECS is developer of high-performance electric scooters.

More...


----------



## spring (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.egrandprix.com/news.php?id=109
One of them used AC motor and controller such as the first place.
Some of them installed DC PM motor and controller in the motorcycle.
What is the prons and cons of the each system?
Final Times:
1st. Michael Barnes
Team Lightning
1:35.278 (Best Laptime)

2nd Thad Wolff
Team Norton Electra
1:44.144

3rd Jennifer Bromme
Team Werkstatt
1:58.629

4th Michael Hannas
Electric Race Bikes
2:00:564

5th Steven Belknap
Square Wave
2:21:218


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

spring said:


> http://www.egrandprix.com/news.php?id=109
> One of them used AC motor and controller such as the first place.
> Some of them installed DC PM motor and controller in the motorcycle.
> What is the prons and cons of the each system?


Hi spring,

Maybe you should look thru these forums. Lots of discussion about such things going on all the time 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/electric-bikes-11.html

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/ev-performance-29.html

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/electric-motors-37.html


----------

